# Scientists Discover Exactly Why Our Brains Need Sleep



## micropage7 (Oct 25, 2013)

There have been many studies around why sleep is so important to our functions, although we don’t need to read a report to know that without enough sleep each night, us humans don’t function at full throttle. Many people are interested in all aspects of sleep and sleep deprivation and even what our dreams mean. For the first time ever though, scientists have evidence of one of the specific reasons that our brains need sleep







Scientists from the University of Rochester discovered that during sleep, our brains are able to clear the toxic waste byproduct that our brain cells produce during the waking hours. It is this process that contributes to our well-rested, clear headedness feeling that we achieve after a good night’s sleep.

While our brain cells are active, they produce a byproduct called amyloid beta. A buildup of this metabolic waste can eventually destroy neurons. Fortunately, metabolic waste is generated throughout the body and the body disposes of it through the lymphatic system. But the brain is not connected to this system so it has to use its own waste disposal system. This system uses the cerebrospinal fluid (CSF) to carry the waste material down the body to the liver where it is disposed of.

The scientists injected different colored dyes into mice’s CSF and studied how the dye travelled when the mice were awake and when they were asleep. They found that the dye moved far quicker when the mice were asleep. Further study showed that this was in direct relation to the fact that the gap between the brain cells was wider when the mice were asleep than when they were awake, widening the path for the CSF to run more quickly.

The study is a significant find for the world of neurodegenerative disorders. Patients who possess conditions such as Alzheimer’s and Dementia have higher levels of amyloid beta. It’s vital that people get enough sleep each night to let our brain garbage men do their job and help to keep our neurons firing.


http://techbeat.com/2013/10/scientists-discover-exactly-why-our-brains-need-sleep/


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 25, 2013)

Awesome, just today I had an exam on this subject (among other neurodegenerative diseases). 

Its nice to see that they managed to find out something as simple as sleep having an effect on something so complicated and specific as the amyloid-ß. 
It remains to be seen however, if this discovery will have any benefit for Alzheimer's patients, as the problem is usually a lot more complex than a simple excess of amyloid-ß.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 25, 2013)

I wonder how this differs from person to person. For example Person A needs 6-7 hours to be fully refreshed feeling while Person B needs 9-10 hours to feel fully refreshed.


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 25, 2013)

james888 said:


> I wonder how this differs from person to person. For example Person A needs 6-7 hours to be fully refreshed feeling while Person B needs 9-10 hours to feel fully refreshed.



Probably it depends on the amount of amyloid beta every person generates. Very likely some generate more (hence need more sleep) while others generate less (and consequently need less sleep to feel refreshed).

This also explains why after the ingestion of alcohol a person doesn't feel fully refreshed after a normal night's sleep. The article says the amyloid beta toxins are disposed of through the liver... after a drunken session the liver would have other detoxification priorities. It could also explain why alcoholics end up with (apart from other problems) issues like brain damage especially forgetfulness.


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 25, 2013)

I never feel refreshed after sleep, so I guess I'm a walking amyloid beta factory.


----------



## DarkOCean (Oct 25, 2013)

Red_Machine said:


> I never feel refreshed after sleep, so I guess I'm a walking amyloid beta factory.



Me too .


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 25, 2013)

Black Panther said:


> It could also explain why alcoholics end up with (apart from other problems) issues like brain damage especially forgetfulness.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 25, 2013)

Sleep? what the hell is sleep? lol


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 25, 2013)

... kinda confusing, since according to this study, lower levels of beta can be an indicator of Alszhiemer's prevalence...

"_Elderly people who have low blood levels of beta-amyloid 42 (the protein believed to play a role in Alzheimer's disease) were more prone to significant mental decline within nine years, according to a new study._"


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 25, 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, I must be twice as thick as I once was and very nearly dead right now.


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 25, 2013)

Black Panther said:


> Probably it depends on the amount of amyloid beta every person generates. Very likely some generate more (hence need more sleep) while others generate less (and consequently need less sleep to feel refreshed).
> 
> This also explains why after the ingestion of alcohol a person doesn't feel fully refreshed after a normal night's sleep. The article says the amyloid beta toxins are disposed of through the liver... after a drunken session the liver would have other detoxification priorities. It could also explain why alcoholics end up with (apart from other problems) issues like brain damage especially forgetfulness.



Hehe, if only it were this simple .

Normally, multiple forms of amyloid get made. All these forms are usually functional, and usually quite essential for proper functioning of the cell. However, in Alzheimers, something is causing a defect in the normal "production process" of the correct form of Amyloid, causing the wrong form amyloid-ß to form. what's more: while it may seem that the amyloid-ß itself is causing the brain to suffer, it is probably only a symptom, caused by some deeper cause that still isn't properly identified. This idea is somewhat proven by the fact that not all Alzheimer patients have a lot of amyloid beta in their brains, while some others have a lot of plaques but do not suffer from any Alzheimers symptoms. 

When it comes to alcohol: The symptoms long time alcoholics suffer from have a different cause. When a person ingests enough alcohol, and not enough other nutrients, some parts of the brain can start metabolizing alcohol for its energy needs. This will however then cause a vitamin D deficiency, which in turn slowly kills the most energy dependant cells in our brain. Most of those cells lie in the hippocampus, which is responsible for forming and editing memory.

edit: 



Ahhzz said:


> ... kinda confusing, since according to this study, lower levels of beta can be an indicator of Alszhiemer's prevalence...
> 
> "_Elderly people who have low blood levels of beta-amyloid 42 (the protein believed to play a role in Alzheimer's disease) were more prone to significant mental decline within nine years, according to a new study._"



There are multiple forms of amyloid. A lowering of the "right" form of amyloid usually means that a higher amount of the "wrong" gets produced.
So, while this sleep "garbarge collection" routine might help removing "thrash", it is probably not the actual culprit in alzheimers. I suppose for some cases it might help delay symptoms for a bit though (but ofc enough sleep is always the best you can do in any case).


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 25, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> Hehe, if only it were this simple .
> 
> Normally, multiple forms of amyloid get made. All these forms are usually functional, and usually quite essential for proper functioning of the cell. However, in Alzheimers, something is causing a defect in the normal "production process" of the correct form of Amyloid, causing the wrong form amyloid-ß to form. what's more: while it may seem that the amyloid-ß itself is causing the brain to suffer, it is probably only a symptom, caused by some deeper cause that still isn't properly identified. This idea is somewhat proven by the fact that not all Alzheimer patients have a lot of amyloid beta in their brains, while some others have a lot of plaques but do not suffer from any Alzheimers symptoms.
> 
> ...



good info im still off to bed for some catching up


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 26, 2013)

I wonder if something like this is the reason I get a massive headache if I sleep too much.  I normally do 5-7 hours a night, but any more than that then I have a migraine for the day.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Oct 26, 2013)

Now I feel bad for not sleeping and going totally overnight to play video games and do other things in a vacation or weekend!

and could someone explain why bored people wants to sleep more than people who let's say are watching a great action movie, or having a fun party?

does doing something interesting negates the feeling of "having too much amyloid beta"?

What if they make a pill or implant in the future that clears Amyloid Beta in the brain regularly without even sleeping? Can sleep be eliminated?


----------



## repman244 (Oct 26, 2013)

So basically it does something like disk cleanup and a defragment


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 26, 2013)

Red_Machine said:


> I never feel refreshed after sleep, so I guess I'm a walking amyloid beta factory.



maybe you are little bit depressed of something. or you cant get quality sleep, many aspect could affect your sleep


----------



## jihadjoe (Oct 26, 2013)

Great article! Now time to get those garbage men to work...


----------



## Jetster (Oct 26, 2013)

Its amazing what 3 hours can do


----------



## alexstone (Nov 22, 2013)

It`s Friday today!!! What you are talking about!?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 26, 2013)

> A buildup of this metabolic waste can eventually destroy neurons.


Explains why mice that are deprived of sleep die.  I wonder if they did any research into horses with this.  They only sleep two hours per day.

I wonder if they'll ever find a connection between sleep deprivation and dementia.


----------

